

Donut Code in Go - babawere
http://play.golang.org/p/Ko42TepMsN

======
babawere
Click [http://www.a1k0n.net/2011/07/20/donut-
math.html](http://www.a1k0n.net/2011/07/20/donut-math.html) to see how it
works.

